# Salt for rot?



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

I know salt works for Ich, but would it help fin rot?
I was a ditz (in more ways than one!) and didn't watch the person at the pet store get my fish. Usually I have no trouble with PetSmart fish, so I didn't really think it'd be too big a deal anyway.

Secondly, I really don't have a quarantine tank (yet). I'm cycling my 60 gallon, with danios, and figured they'd be okay to be in there right away. I did, however, acclimate them with the drip method for over an hour. When I put them in and watched them swim around, I noticed fin rot on one.

The tail is halfway gone, actually. Plus, the actual tail (not the fins at the end, but the elongated part of the end of the body) is red and slightly swollen.
So, I'm gonna use one of those big cheese ball containers (which holds 2.5 gallons, and I'm hoping a fast critter like a little danio won't be too cramped), and give it Melafix.
Shold I use salt, too? Half a dose? Full dose? Like for Ich...


----------



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

*Aurgh!*

And now my other Danio has Ich, anyway. Could I treat fin rot and Ich together, or do the medicines need to be seperate? For Ich, I'm using Kordon Prevent-Ich

The only other place I have to put a fish if I need a different area, is a tupperware cleaning bucket (which hasn't been used for cleaning, I use it for water changes). I dunno if that'd be very nice for a fish, all dark and cramped

SIGH!
Next time, I'm gonna LOOK at the fish I get, even if they are just temporary residents.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

sorry to hear all of the trouble your having. i dont think yould have a problem mixing the 2 medicines together. as longs as its not 2 bottled ich meds, i dont see any problem. good luck!


----------



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

**sob**

I found an extra cheese ball container (I knew I had 3 ready for use somewhere!). So both fish are seperate, one getting Ich meds & salt, and the other getting Melafix. About them being cramped, I doubt is going to be a problem...both are quite lethargic.
While I was only going to use them as temporaries to get my tank cycled, then sell them back to a store, I still feel bad for 'em!
Poor fishies >_<


----------

